# Sticky  AKFF Select May 2013



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

*AKFF Select*
May 2013








Welcome to AKFF Select.

This is a virtual magazine of some of the best AKFF content produced over the month, with contributions from a variety of AKFF members (that had no idea they were contributing). The aim of AKFF Select is to promote the best content to further encourage quality contributions from AKFF members. These select threads will be captured in this monthly magazine style format for the enjoyment of members and guests for all time.

AKFF Select is 12 months old. It seems only fitting that this anniversary issue brings us back to where it all started, with Shufoy reliving Wilderness Island, big Golden Travally and even bigger smiles. Add to this another gripping episode of Gulf Country dreaming by Murd and we have an issue truly worthy of a first birthday celebration.

In this issue:

Trip Reports
Shufoy documents his golden anniversary with a week on Wilderness Island WA.
Nativeman paddles between portages to produce a pictorial of Cod fishing near Texas Qld.
Keza catches more with a lens than we can hope to with a line off Sydney NSW.
Beekeeper follows a big red sky to a big red at Scarborough Qld.
Bigkev, Kayakone, Sprocket, Safa & Indiedog put the hammer down on longtails, tall tales & true at Double Island Pt Qld.
Murd brings us the final instalment of the first AKFF Select mini-series in the Gulf Country Qld.
And Goanywhere begins one of his own as he bites off only as much as he can chew of The Murray River SA.

Video Trip Reports
Simonsrat does battle with an extreme launch and landing ... and a few monster bass at Heart Attack Hill Qld.
Darwin swears at sudden slack in slow motion in Gunnamatta Bay NSW.
Safa unsuccessfully tries to hide his brilliant video near the end of the thread on Double Island Pt Qld.
Fisbrain comes runner up in a belly dancing competition to a gargantuan Carp somewhere in Qld.
And Paulo captures our imaginations as he captures his machinations, sight casting for Longtails somewhere in Qld.

Q&A
Redphoenix gets top marks for marking up marks in Google Maps.
Salty Dog shines with a screening level assessment of sunscreens.
Grum needs some advice in avoiding the twists, traps and tangles of trolling two lures.
Yakkamat stirs our primal instincts, desperate defenders of our prescious family, as we retrieve snagged lures.
Whippersnapper seeks professional advice in overcoming his love, loss and longing for Longtails.
Sari96 kicks the tin and presses the plastic in an effort to decide between a tinnie and kayak.
Ryan vocalises his delight for a ditti with a post on kayak fishing songs.
And Royourboat wants a noose that's not too loose as he searches for the ideal rod leash.

Safety
Kayakone puts the Thorpedo to shame as he shows how to swim with a paddle.
Paulb is up Cowan Creek without a compass with a tale of no light navigation.
And troutfisher reminds us to be sure before leaving the shore in off shore winds.

The gee wiz Flipboard version for iPad, iPhone and Android devices can be found here courtesy of Kraley.

If you don't have Flipboard, download it for free from the https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flipboard/id358801284 or the Google Play store first.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks again Adrian (before even reading anything again), for your efforts.

The best of the best.  Again.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice work Ado ,just seen this section great idea mate


----------

